# VERY VERY VERY CHEAP IPOD FOR SALE



## iChanZer0 (Mar 1, 2010)

Product: Black iPod 4th Generation 8GB

Price: $70 Without Shipping

Condition: Used

Shipping: Only the Continental US

This iPod has a few scratches on the back and the Apple logo is a bit worn down the corners are also worn down. 
Nothing is wrong with the quality and it works perfectly fine. 
It comes with a USB cord and 2 extra games. 
No songs or videos will be on the iPod.

If you are interested then please send me a PM on my Youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/iChanZer0
I maybe making a video about the iPod on my channel.

By the way the iPod will go to the highest bidder if someone has put in a higher bid than you will be messaged with the price. 
Happy Bidding


----------



## ianini (Mar 1, 2010)

It's not _that_ cheap.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 1, 2010)

What would a cheap iPod be to you


----------



## ianini (Mar 1, 2010)

Probably like $45 dollars.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 1, 2010)

That price is to cheap i just want enough money to buy the new ipod nano


----------



## Samania (Mar 1, 2010)

I LOST MY IPOD D:


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 2, 2010)

This doesn't sound like it's going to work.
If someone's going to pay enough money for a iPod Nano to get a used iPod, then why wouldn't they just go buy an iPod Nano?

Perhaps you could charge enough money to _assist_ in buying a Nano.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 2, 2010)

The price has gone down to $55


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 2, 2010)

now, 55 dollars is quite cheap .

but then, i have my own ipod, so i will not be buying it.

good luck


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2010)

When I saw VERY VERY VERY cheap, I was thinking about $0.99.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am sorry that it is not that cheap but I believe that $55 is reasonably cheap.


----------



## Logan (Mar 2, 2010)

Do you have IPad? TeeHe


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheap ~60
Very Cheap ~ 35
Very Very Cheap ~ 15
Very Very Very Cheap ~0.99
VERY VERY VERY CHEAP IPOD FOR SALE ~0.01


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am sorry about the title can you please stop nagging me


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah, guys. dont be so immature. im sure that you all know there is no such thing as a free lunch?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 3, 2010)

There is in a forest.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 3, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> yeah, guys. dont be so immature. im sure that you all know there is no such thing as a free lunch?



Yes there is, poor kids get free lunch at my school.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 6, 2010)

the price is now $45


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 7, 2010)

does that include shipping?


----------

